# Rash - virus or reaction to thyroxine? Venting



## Catnap (Oct 20, 2011)

Not sure surgery board is right place for this but I'm only 2 weeks post so feel I should still be in recovery mode! But now I'm stressing about this annoying rash I got this morning. I noticed my skin felt bumpy in the shower and then after my tummy had this red rash. I read the info on my thyroxine and it says to stop taking if get rash. Anyway, my GP didn't really know what it was, she throught it looked more like viral rash than reaction so just told me to keep an eye on it. I've been feeling so positive since surgery and especially finding out I just had papillary cancer and not medullary and yet this is really getting me down. I thought after taking for 2 weeks I at least knew I would tolerate this med well now I just feel annoyed and scared that I'm having allergic reaction and will end up with more and more visits to my endo or GP trying to find the right meds for me. This shouldn't be a big deal I had cancer, I've had my whole thyroid out, 10 days ago I was seriously scared I had advanced medullary cancer! Ugh I'm being so silly but I'm so sick of thinking about my health I just want to get on with life and not be questioning and worrying. Ugh will I ever get back to normal life??


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Catnap said:


> Not sure surgery board is right place for this but I'm only 2 weeks post so feel I should still be in recovery mode! But now I'm stressing about this annoying rash I got this morning. I noticed my skin felt bumpy in the shower and then after my tummy had this red rash. I read the info on my thyroxine and it says to stop taking if get rash. Anyway, my GP didn't really know what it was, she throught it looked more like viral rash than reaction so just told me to keep an eye on it. I've been feeling so positive since surgery and especially finding out I just had papillary cancer and not medullary and yet this is really getting me down. I thought after taking for 2 weeks I at least knew I would tolerate this med well now I just feel annoyed and scared that I'm having allergic reaction and will end up with more and more visits to my endo or GP trying to find the right meds for me. This shouldn't be a big deal I had cancer, I've had my whole thyroid out, 10 days ago I was seriously scared I had advanced medullary cancer! Ugh I'm being so silly but I'm so sick of thinking about my health I just want to get on with life and not be questioning and worrying. Ugh will I ever get back to normal life??


I don't know what to think here; you have been through so much. It could be a reaction from the anesthetic or anything that you might have had to take for and during this process.

How is the rash today? What thyroxine are you taking and how much? Is it brand name or generic?


----------



## thornvhu (Jul 3, 2011)

Hope you are feeling better today. That is so discouraging, I am praying the doctors will figure this out quickly. Hopefully it's nothing maybe a reaction to all the anesthesia from surgery. Hang


----------



## thornvhu (Jul 3, 2011)

To finish my sentence, hang in there.


----------



## Catnap (Oct 20, 2011)

I still have the rash and lots of flushing in my face, I look sunburnt. My doc thinks virus, looks like a measles type but Im sure I had as a child. Had another zillion blood tests, should know more in few days. My doc will chat to the surgeon who prescribed thyroxine see if he's seen this type of reaction in case that's what it is. I've not taken today waiting to see what surgeon thinks. Shouldn't be big deal as lots of people actually go hypo for RAI, a few days off the drug might make it harder for endo to judge best dose but I'd rather deal with that than risk worse symptoms if I'm allergic!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I had a reaction like this to a supplement years ago but to save my life I can't remember what it was. It was something very common and I remember I not only looked flushed and rashy but it felt hot. I'd taken my first dose early one morning before leaving for work and by the time I got to work I not only looked like a boiled lobster, I also felt like one!

I know you're worried and frustrated - I remember a doctor telling me 2 years ago that thyroid surgery was like "opening Pandora's box" and I've found that to be somewhat true. I'm the most impatient soul on earth - I want all this to be settled ASAP and I'm beginning to think it seldom is for any of us.


----------



## Catnap (Oct 20, 2011)

Andros said:


> I don't know what to think here; you have been through so much. It could be a reaction from the anesthetic or anything that you might have had to take for and during this process.
> 
> How is the rash today? What thyroxine are you taking and how much? Is it brand name or generic?


Hi andros, I noticed you are taking armour, that's the natural alternative to thyroxine? How do you find it? How did you end up on that one? I don't know why but I suspect I'm having a reaction to thyroxine, hopefully Ill have alternatives. I'm also being tested for lupus due to the rash on my face. Did/do you get the rash? Is it all body or just face? I know nothing about lupus but googled the blood tests ordered today and pretty sure that's one of the things they're testing for. 
Oh I'm on Eutroxsig - not sure of spelling but its a brand name one in oz.


----------

